# Judith Rakers Mix (66x)



## ed di ear (18 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## soeiner (18 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Judith Rakers Mix*

:thx::thx::thx:

Tolle Mischung tolle Frau


----------



## SuWi (18 Aug. 2012)

Danke, sie ist wirklich eine tolle Frau, sehr sexy! Klasse Sammlung!


----------



## posemuckel (18 Aug. 2012)

Judith ist für die Tagesschau viel zu schön.


----------



## hager (18 Aug. 2012)

:thx: schöner Mix von Judith  :thumbup:


----------



## adriane (18 Aug. 2012)

auch für Judith Herzlichen Dank!!:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Lone*Star (18 Aug. 2012)

:thx: für den tollen mix


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Aug. 2012)

schöner Mix :thx:


----------



## dörty (19 Aug. 2012)

Gut gemixt.
Danke fürs teilen.


----------



## Blechbuckel (19 Aug. 2012)

Toller Mix, phantastische Frau


----------



## Leonardo2010 (20 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Judith Rakers !!


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

hot mix


----------



## PromiFan (25 Aug. 2012)

Ein sehr schöner Mix, auch einmal mit noch unbekannten oder weniger bekannte Bildern der süßen Judith, vielen Dank dafür, macht Spaß die Bilder anzusehen! Schön dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast! :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Nova_Fan78 (25 Aug. 2012)

Diese Frau ist einfach nur der Hammer.
Vielen Dank


----------



## misterright76 (27 Aug. 2012)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Tramp 44 (27 Aug. 2012)

Kleine Ergänzung vom Tramp


----------



## fansocke (30 Sep. 2012)

sehr nette Frau.


----------



## sascha67246 (30 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## ford1987 (30 Sep. 2012)

Hammer Nachrichtensprecherin


----------



## borcho (2 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder. danke dafür


----------



## sylverstar (2 Okt. 2012)

Judith ist eine absolute Traumfrau!! Sexy, sympathisch, klug...:thumbup:


----------



## ycklop (2 Okt. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## z3loewe (2 Okt. 2012)

very nice


----------



## dxela (2 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup: sehr schön!


----------



## [email protected] (3 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder. danke dafür


----------



## Primax (3 Okt. 2012)

bezaubernde bilder


----------



## Togro77 (3 Okt. 2012)

schöner Mix


----------



## lederlover (5 Okt. 2012)

Eine klasse Frau


----------



## johannes1667 (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke. Intelligent und sexy


----------



## Frimo (5 Okt. 2012)

Da schaut man doch gerne die Tagesschau - Danke


----------



## mar1971z (6 Okt. 2012)

Super Bildermix von Judith Rakers.... Ihre volle Schönheit kann Sie leider nicht bei der Tagesschau nicht voll zur Geltung bringen. Hoffe Sie auch bei anderen Sendungen häufiger zu sehen.


----------



## Sven. (6 Okt. 2012)

eine Lady von meinen Favoriten sie ist einfach für mich ein Traum und eine Perfekte Lady dazu, herzlichen dank dafür :thumbup:

Sven


----------



## Hiewi (7 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder. Danke !!!


----------



## pilsener (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Judith!!!


----------



## holsteiner (8 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die Bilder von Judith.


----------



## Bauer01 (8 Okt. 2012)

Toller Mix,danke


----------



## audi07 (11 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöner mix, danke


----------



## jayokocha (12 Okt. 2012)

danke für die sexy judith!


----------



## PromiFan (12 Okt. 2012)

mar1971z schrieb:


> Super Bildermix von Judith Rakers.... Ihre volle Schönheit kann Sie leider nicht bei der Tagesschau nicht voll zur Geltung bringen. Hoffe Sie auch bei anderen Sendungen häufiger zu sehen.



Hallo, nun, sie hat ja noch den Talk "3nach9". Da ist sie immer in sehr sexy Outfits unterwegs oder bei ihren Gala-Auftritten. Wobei sie leider in letzter Zeit wieder etwas verschlossener auftritt. Eine zeitlang hat sie sich ja öfter in durchsichtigen Blusen oder mit etwas weiteren Ausschnitten gezeigt. Das dürfte sie gern wieder einmal machen und gern noch etwas gewagter


----------



## PromiFan (12 Okt. 2012)

Tramp 44 schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung vom Tramp



Die Klassiker schlechthin, aber immer wieder schön anzusehen. Schade dass es von ihren aktuellen Talks keine so schönen Bilder gibt. Ist immer sehr mühsam sich durch die ganzen Caps durchzuklicken. Aber danke fürs erneute Posten dieser wunderschönen Bilder! :thx:


----------



## firrikash (12 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Frau, Schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## adfg (15 Okt. 2012)

Danke :thx:


----------



## teo (16 Okt. 2012)

Einfach traumhaft!


----------



## unimpres (13 Dez. 2012)

wahnsinnsinnsfrau, dankeschön!


----------



## DerDieDas (14 Dez. 2012)

Eine ganz wunderbare Frau


----------



## miketz (14 Dez. 2012)

Eine Wahnsinns-Frau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowi (15 Dez. 2012)

Klasse Bildermix einer klasse Frau


----------



## moonshine (15 Dez. 2012)

:WOW:



:thx:


----------



## zebra (15 Dez. 2012)

danke für den mix. eine sehr hübsche und natürliche frau


----------



## Krone1 (16 Dez. 2012)

Die Frau mit den goldenen Haaren:thx:


----------



## altgenug (18 Dez. 2012)

Was für eine hübsche frau


----------



## hordak (18 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Bildermix von Judith!


----------



## sklomeit (18 Dez. 2012)

sehr sexy,vielen dank dafür


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

unheimlich sympatische und hübsche frau
TRAUMFRAU


----------



## Nordic (18 Dez. 2012)

Danke für den tollen Mix von der schönen Judith.


----------



## Schenkelfan (16 Feb. 2013)

Traumfrau, absolut... vielen Dank!


----------



## Failsafe33 (16 Feb. 2013)

Mann, ist diese Frau traumhaft geil...


----------



## sp00n (11 März 2013)

tolle Fotos! :thx:


----------



## roki19 (11 März 2013)

Danke:thumbup:


----------



## chris79 (12 März 2013)

danke, schöner mix


----------



## milfhunter (13 März 2013)

schöne bilder.


----------



## lmais (3 Apr. 2013)

Schick Schick, :thx:


----------



## baptiste1962 (20 Apr. 2013)

Schöne Sammlung


----------



## magicheels (5 Mai 2013)

:thumbup: Danke ! Die Judith versteht was von High Heels.


----------



## borstel (7 Mai 2013)

Schönes Dingsbums - die Judith! Da ist alles dran!!!


----------



## columbus85 (25 Juni 2013)

Schwer von ihr gute Bilder zu finden, danke!


----------



## Superbassmann (27 Juni 2013)

Toller Mix - Danke


----------



## strapsrenate (28 Juni 2013)

sehr schöööne Bilder DANKE!!!!


----------



## fasemann (30 Juni 2013)

toll die frau........


----------



## wolle01 (30 Juni 2013)

eine sehr schöne


----------



## baba28 (12 Juli 2013)

klasse mix
vielen dank


----------



## schneeberger (12 Juli 2013)

sexy frau.
:thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (12 Juli 2013)

Danke für den tollen Mix!


----------



## rolle123 (13 Juli 2013)

Klasse Mix,Danke


----------



## Loupgarou1970 (30 Juli 2013)

Eine wirklich wunderschöne Frau!!
Vielen Dank für die Caps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thx::thx:


----------



## Kalle87 (29 Nov. 2013)

Sie scheint hier sehr viele Fans zu haben.... naja kein Wunder. Vielen Dank für den Mix der wunderbaren Judith Rakers!!:thx::thx:


----------



## b.hamo (2 Dez. 2013)

actually good news


----------



## samufater (2 Dez. 2013)

Danke für die traumhafte Judith Rakers !!


----------



## Bananenmann (2 Dez. 2013)

Einfach eine Hammer Frau 

Danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Dez. 2013)

Judith ist eine sehr sinnliche Frau.


----------



## oriam88 (3 Dez. 2013)

wow nicht schlecht


----------



## mikesh (11 Mai 2015)

super lecker!


----------



## Sibal (30 Mai 2015)

Judith Rakers anschauen macht immer Spaß.


----------



## power (30 Mai 2015)

Super Frau tolle Bilder


----------



## KNUDDI (24 Juni 2015)

Eine wunderschöne Frau


----------



## Emil Müller (17 Juli 2015)

Wahnsinnsfrau:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tiberius (17 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mac1000 (17 Juli 2015)

Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helloi (16 Okt. 2015)

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## SiouxsieSioux (20 Nov. 2015)

Ich finde sie ein bisschen langweilig. Irgendwie typisch ARD. Irgendwann sehen alle aus wie Dagmar Berghoff. Danke auf jeden Fall aber für die Bilder.


----------



## tvgirlslover (20 Nov. 2015)

Für mich eine der schönsten Frauen im deutschen Fernsehen. Danke für die tolle Sammlung


----------



## SiouxsieSioux (7 Dez. 2015)

Sie ist ja ein wenig bieder. Schade. Aber das haben die Damen bei der ARD so an sich. Stahnke, Rakers, Berghoff...


----------



## fraenkyboy (20 Dez. 2015)

die Frau kann Kleider tragen


----------



## Diddl62 (29 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Sammlung, Danke


----------



## Tiberius (30 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## lovepopo (1 Feb. 2016)

finde sie auch sexy und total normal....


----------

